# Forestville, MD - Big Boy M Baby



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Big Boy, handsome GS, at PG Co AS, http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MD247.html


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11178439 this is his link...looks like a few GSD's at that shelter.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

They tend to get a lot; I've posted the others


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Prince Georges County Animal Management Group 
Forestville, MD 
301-499-8300 
See more pets from Prince Georges County Animal Management Group


----------



## Lava (Dec 20, 2003)

Bump for this poor baby


----------



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## FrodosMom (Jul 15, 2006)

This dog is still on hold. VGSR has already put their name on this dog so he is safe.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Hope so; the pound is full, 3 - 4 dogs to a crate; they need help


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Do you feel comfortable with me having me moved to the followup section?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Any updates on him?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

As you can see from above, the VGSR rep has their name on him and says he is safe. I've PM'd her to see if I can remove him to the follow up section.


----------

